# Play Sand



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Ok, I've never used a sand substrate (first time) and would like some advice.

I went to Lowe's, the brand I bought is Quickrete Premium Play Sand (the only kind they had) says it is screened, washed and dried.

_Do I need to rinse it off before putting it in the tank?_

_Do I need to add a bottom layer of Laterite or Peat?_

_Has anyone else used this brand?... If so will it raise your KH?_

Any other advice will be appreciated! ;-)


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I used it in the past for a 55g. Definately wash the sand as it is very dirty even though it says it is washed! I think it rates up there with flourite...at least the two bags I used did.

Under normal planted tank substrate (Eco, Flourite, etc) I would add a dusting of peat and some mulm from another tank to get the bacteria started. I'm not sure how this will work with the play sand. In my experience play sand really compacts since the grain size is so small. 

The play sand didn't raise my KH. Go ahead and test it in a glass of water before you set it up. That way you don't have any issues like you did with the Top Fin gravel


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi, Matt... Thanks for your input.

I do plan on testing the sand for leaching before putting it into the tank, I've learned my lesson. I'm hoping that adding MTS's will help keep the sand airated so it does not become compacted.


----------



## C_perugiae (Feb 26, 2004)

I've used this brand of sand several times. The first bag I bought kicks my KH up like CRAZY and I have to keep up on water changes in this tank, using unbuffered RO to keep the KH down to normal levels. The second bag I bought doesn't seem to do anything to KH at all. I bought the bags about 14 months apart, so they may have changed where they got the sand or how... that's all I can figure.

I should add that both bags were very dirty and the tanks cycled pretty hardcore when I started them up. Lots of foam, tons of nitrite and nitrate; the sand is probably full of organic material. Of course, the plants aren't really going to care that much, so chuck them in, but you probably wanna test a few times and wait for the tank to stabilize before you add animals. I'll second the motion for a handful of MTS... they do a good job in my sand tanks.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I wonder if the sandblasting sand avail at lowes/home depot would be better. I have seen it in 2 coarseness grades, I guess small and med. I belive there numbered like #20 and #30. I wonder if anyone has used this before and if its ok to use in aquariums. I do know its hella cheap and the bag is a 50lb bag. I am going to the home depot tomorrow I will check it out and maybe snag a handful to check out with some muriatic acid.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Another thing you can do for sand areas is the following. When you're siphoning out water at a change, siphon up the sand for a second or two and cut the flow. Repeat. You'll hardly remove any sand and it will get turned over really well. That and the snails keep the sand in my 44 in great shape (locally collected river sand).


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Let us know what you find out, sounds interesting.



chiahead said:


> I wonder if the sandblasting sand avail at lowes/home depot would be better. I have seen it in 2 coarseness grades, I guess small and med. I belive there numbered like #20 and #30. I wonder if anyone has used this before and if its ok to use in aquariums. I do know its hella cheap and the bag is a 50lb bag. I am going to the home depot tomorrow I will check it out and maybe snag a handful to check out with some muriatic acid.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

High KH is the main reason I'm redoing my tank (due to leaching gravel) so I definitely don't want the sand to do the same.

_Is there another brand of sand that would be better?_



C_perugiae said:


> I've used this brand of sand several times. The first bag I bought kicks my KH up like CRAZY and I have to keep up on water changes in this tank, using unbuffered RO to keep the KH down to normal levels. The second bag I bought doesn't seem to do anything to KH at all. I bought the bags about 14 months apart, so they may have changed where they got the sand or how... that's all I can figure.
> 
> I should add that both bags were very dirty and the tanks cycled pretty hardcore when I started them up. Lots of foam, tons of nitrite and nitrate; the sand is probably full of organic material. Of course, the plants aren't really going to care that much, so chuck them in, but you probably wanna test a few times and wait for the tank to stabilize before you add animals. I'll second the motion for a handful of MTS... they do a good job in my sand tanks.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

My understanding is that sand is different at different locations b/c it is expensive to ship -- so they bag it locally. Therefore, sand in MI will be different from sand in NC. I've used playsand with no problems, but beware Southdown playsand -- that is aragonite (spelling) and actually quite wanted by the Cichlid keepers. I've actually been wanting to try garnet sand....I didn't use any peat underneath, but I also replaced it when I decided to more fully plant the tank.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

PG, thanks for the info... That is interesting stuff to know about play sand coming from different states.

_I hear a lot about using peat but how about using Laterite?... Is it any good for suppling nutrients to the roots?_


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

If you are worried about coarseness and buffering properties look into finding a local swimming pool supply store and get yourself come pool filter sand. The grains are larger than play sand and it is inert because pools have to stay on the acidic side to keep algae at bay. The brand I got was Mystic White and it was $9.00 for a 50lb. bag. It's a very bright white, but they may make a tan color.


----------



## clay (Jul 3, 2004)

has anyone heard of lava sand? saw it in the local home depot. found it in the outdoor plant area where the keep the soil and mulch. seems to have a greenish coloration. i bought a bag, but have yet to use any for a tank. waiting to get some little 2.5s and see what happens.

clay


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

GMOP has a good point about the pool filter sand. Silica sand (used in pool filters) is cheap even at fish stores. My local pool supply store just advertised 100lbs os silica sand for $14.99. Silica sand won't affect your KH or pH and can be mixed with other substrates. I don't think it is near as dirty as play sand either.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Clay, I tried looking for Lava sand on the Home Depot homepage but can't find it listed. Do you have a more specific name or any info about it?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

GMOP & MP... Thanks for the lead on the pool sand. I think I will go in that direction, just so I can know for sure that my water chemistry will not be affected. I've already bought the play sand but I only paid $2.50 a bag for it, so not much of a loss.


----------



## clay (Jul 3, 2004)

trenac, i have used the play sand when i lived in charlotte, and did not have any spikes in my ph or kh.


dennis, it is called earth's finest lava sand. in a white bag. that was the only brand that i saw. did not see any others.

clay


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I checked Home Deopt today and the sand blasting sand is labelled Orange County Silica Sand. Its pretty cheap-$5.00 for a 50lb bag. It comes in 2 coarseness a #20 and #30. The #20 is way to fine for our uses and the #30 is close to the play sand coaseness. Since its labelled silica sand it should not alter the water quality at all. Just thought I would add what I found. I did grab a handful but have yet to test it with the muriatic acid. It sounds like the pool filter sand may be better as it is a bit larger than the play sand. If anyone still wants me to tst it with the muriatic acid just say so.


----------

